# Futtertaktik bei Methodfeeder



## Matchfischer (14. Februar 2014)

Moin 

Ich wollte jetzt mal mehr mit dem Methodfeeder angeln und hörn was eure besten Erfahrungen beim Anfüttern sind.

Angelt ihr nur mit dem Korb oder schmeißt ihr noch was von dem Methodmix rein oder noch Boilies oder Pellets oder sowas?

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## Shortay (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Futtertaktik bei Methodfeeder*

Nur korb  bin aber auch kein fan von mega futter ins wasser pfeffern...

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Futtertaktik bei Methodfeeder*

ich baue meinen platzt erstmal mit pellets auf ca 3-8 körbe,danach wechsele ich auf fischmehl futter.



habe ich fische da ,wechsele ich wieder auf pellets um sie zu halten.


----------



## kati48268 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Futtertaktik bei Methodfeeder*

Mal so, mal so... meist setz ich aber bei dieser Methode auf Fischen ohne weiteres Anfüttern.

Beangel ich einen Spot, der sowieso von der Struktur her "heiss" ist, verzichte ich auf jegliches weiters Anfüttern; will mit Method ja auch eher die Dicken selektieren & nicht Schwärme von Kleinfischen anlocken.
Auch platziere ich den gern in der Nähe eines Platzes, den ich anfütter & z.B. mit Posenmontage befische.
Oft ist auch der Angelplatz für Method viel zu weit draussen um weiter anzufüttern; die Methode ist ja gut für entfernte Angelplätze geeignet.


----------



## Gardenfly (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Futtertaktik bei Methodfeeder*

Wenn möglich eine Anfangsfütterung-3-4 Futterbälle (Faustgross)-das lockt erst Kleinfische an,in deren Schlepptau kommen die großen.


----------



## FrEAk89 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Futtertaktik bei Methodfeeder*

Ich bringe 3 bis 4 Futterkörbe Futter ein und danach Angel ich normal mit dem method Korb und einem pellet als Köder.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matchfischer (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Futtertaktik bei Methodfeeder*

Besten Dank. Denke ich werde im Frühjahr mal nen paar Sachen ausprobieren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Futtertaktik bei Methodfeeder*



Matchfischer schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich wollte jetzt mal mehr mit dem Methodfeeder angeln und hörn was eure besten Erfahrungen beim Anfüttern sind.
> 
> ...



Meine Meinung: 

 Method Feeder ist doch eigentlich nur der "grobe Bruder" des Feederns. Und das Feedern (mit Korb) wurde erfunden, um auf große Entfernungen Futter und Köder zusammen an eine Stelle zu bringen.

 Wenn es die Entfernung erlaubt, ohne Feederkorb, sei es nun normales oder Method-Feeder, auszukommen, dann nutze ich stinknormale Festbleimontagen.

 Aus dieser Sicht finde ich die Frage falsch gestellt. Wenn man z.B. auf lange Distanzen mit Futterbombe arbeitet, um Pellets etc. mit an die Stelle auszubringen, erübrigt sich der Method Feeder.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Futtertaktik bei Methodfeeder*



kati48268 schrieb:


> will mit Method ja auch eher die Dicken selektieren & nicht Schwärme von Kleinfischen anlocken.



Da musst du aber "Dicke" definieren. Method Pellets/Boilies haben max. 15mm Durchmesser. Darüber freut sich jeder 35er Karpfen und jede 40er Brasse :q


----------



## kati48268 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Futtertaktik bei Methodfeeder*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ... um auf große Entfernungen Futter und Köder zusammen an eine Stelle zu bringen.


Das "zusammen" ist der Kick bei Method-Feeder.
Köder liegt mitten in einem Futterklecks, bzw. nur ein paar cm daneben.
Und anders als beim Feedern legt man keinen Teppich oder Spur an, sondern setzt auf einen Mini-Haufen-Futter, der durch Geruch zum Köder führen soll.

Deswegen nutze ich dies durchaus auch ufernah bis direkt am Ufer.
Ein Schlenzer an einen abseits stehenden Busch... durch den Selbsthakeffekt kann man diese Rute dann sich selbst überlassen und mit einer oder zwei anderen aktiver fischen.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da musst du aber "Dicke" definieren...


Hast natürlich Recht.
Dran gehen kann alles & tut es natürlich auch.
Durch die Beschränkung auf den Mini-Futter-Klecks, versucht man aber doch zumindest bei Weissfischen die Schwärme _eben nicht_ ran zu ziehen, sondern einen besseren Fisch, der sich traut auch abseits vorm Rudel zu schwimmen...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Futtertaktik bei Methodfeeder*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das "zusammen" ist der Kick bei Method-Feeder.
> Köder liegt mitten in einem Futterklecks, bzw. nur ein paar cm daneben.
> Und anders als beim Feedern legt man keinen Teppich oder Spur an, sondern setzt auf einen Mini-Haufen-Futter, der durch Geruch zum Köder führen soll.



 Ich setze beim gezielten Angeln auf Karpfen und Großbrassen bzgl. Anfüttern eigentlich ausschließlich auf Partikel, meist in der Kombination vergorener Mais/Pellet/Frolic. Mag sein, dass ich deshalb ufernah etwas anders vorgehe.


----------



## Gardenfly (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Futtertaktik bei Methodfeeder*

Ich fische mit der Methode schon Ewigkeiten, habe die Erfahrung gemacht das man auch direkt im Futterteppich damit immer die größeren Exemplare aus den Schwarm pickt.


----------

